# TTOC



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi,
I am a TTOC member, however this is not shown on my profile on this forum and I don't have the signature either. How do I get this?
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Not available since the TTOC split from the TTF. 
TTF & TTOC have always been entirely separate Forums & Clubs.
Hoggy.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Reason is there is a member called brittan who is classed as a "TT owners club member", whereas I am a "TT forum newbie".

Also, what is the score with the guys who have TTOC signature strips?

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Since TTOC split with the TTF the sigs etc are not updated any more by the TTOC.
The TTOC have a software prob & that is the reason for the "Invalid" banners & nothing to do with the TTF. 
Click link.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1958
Hoggy.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Cheers for reply Hoggy


----------

